# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Outis de reverse pour pb (vers java)

## fja34

Bonjour, 

on me demande de faire un reverse sur une appli existante et assez ancienne en PB pour une ventuelle volution en PB ou migration en Java. 
Quels sont les outillages que vous me prconisez sachant que pour l'instant je n'ai pas de licence PB et que je prfrerai un outillage open-source ou gratuit si cela existe. 

Merci.

----------

